# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Pharma Blend 6HR (PHD)

## Eddie

Pharma Blend 6HR Supplement Facts:

Container Size: 2270g
Serving Size: 2 scoops (55g)
Servings Per Container: 41

Amount Per Serving:

Total Calories: 210
Protein: 42g
Total Carbohydrates: 3.3g
-Sugars: 2.53g
-Dietary Fiber: 0.88g
Fat: 3.57g
-Saturates: 1.54g
-Flax Seed Oil: 1.15g
Sodium: 0.14g 


PhD Pharma Blend 6HR Contains

* Micellar Casein - Micellar Casein proteins are classified as having anti-catabolic properties, they offer a much slower amino acid absorption rate of around 6-8hours and continue to drip feed amino\s into the blood stream for constant muscular repair and regeneration. Miceller casein is also higher in naturally occurring glutamine - always look for micellar casein when choosing a casein-based product
* Whey Protein Concentrate - The King of proteins and the major ingredient within PhD Pharma Whey, whey protein concentrate supplies a high level of muscle-repairing BCAAs as well as being naturally-high in a variety of pre-biotic micro functions, such as Lactoferrin and Glycomacropeptides.
* Egg White Protein - Egg white protein sits inbetween when and casein for time released protein - taking between 3-4 hours to fully break down and enter the system. When whey, casein and egg are combined in a synergistic ratio, what you have is a product that offers all the benefits of anabolism, along with the slow-release benefits that offset the entry into a catabolic environment.
* Peptide-Bonded L-Glutamine - Glutamine peptides are widely used by strength athletes who want to reduce muscle soreness after heavy workouts and continue the restoration process throughout the night. Peptide-Bonded L-Glutamine can help support muscle growth and improve recovery times after intense exercise.
* Soya Protein Isolate - Containing 90% protein, Soya Protein Isolate is becoming ever-more popular with athletes and those seeking the optimum health benefits of the soy bean. Versatile and with a wide range of health-inducing properties, Soya Protein Isolate is a vital addition to the protein matrix within Pharma Blend 6HR.
* Flaxseed Oil - Flaxseed oil contains essential fatty acids (EFAs) which may help to lower cholesterol and prevent insulin resistance. The seeds of the flax (or linseed) plant have been used as a source of fibre and fatty acids, containing both soluble and insoluble fibre.

PhD Pharma Blend 6HR - Ingredients

Ingredient Declaration: PhD Pharma-Blend Timed Release Protein Technology (Whey Protein Concentrate, Milk Protein Concentrate (Providing 80% Micellar Casein), Hydrolysed Wheat Protein (Providing Peptide-Bonded L-Glutamine), Egg Albumen, Soya Protein Isolate), Traditional Ground Flaxseed, Cocoa Powder (Belgian Chocolate Flavour only), Flavouring, Natural Colouring:- Beetroot Red (Strawberry Delight only), Natural Colouring:- Circumin (Banana only), Thickeners: Guar Gum, Xanthan Gum, Sodium Chloride, Sweetener:- Sucralose.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Tι γνωμη εχετε γι αυτη την πρωτεινη?Ειμαι στο 5 τσουβαλι(νομιζω) της ιδιας γευσης-λευκης σοκολατας-και ειναι η μοναδικη που δεν εχω βαρεθει.

Οποιος εχει δοκιμασει αλλες γευσεις ας κανει καν review..
Σημερα πηγα με την προυποθεση να παρω φραουλα αλλα δεν ειχε,οχι οτι με χαλαει η λευκη.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Anithos

και βανιλια και η μαυρη σοκολατα ειναι εξισου καλές που τισ δοκιμασα ..εγω τισ προτιμω πιο πολυ απο την λευκη σοκολατα.

----------


## NASSER

Ασπρη σοκολατα και βελγικη σοκολατα ηταν παντα οι επιλογες μου. Φιλος μου ειπε πως και η φραουλα ειναι εξισου ωραια! Ηδη εχω στο ραφη μια, μωλις ξεκινησω να την καταναλωνω θα σας ενημερωσω για τις εντυπωσεις μου.
Μεχρι στιγμης η ασπρη σοκολατα ειναι γευση που δεν μπορω να βαρεθω ευκολα.  :01. Smile:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Φράουλα ήταν τα 2 τελευταία τσουβαλάκια που ήπια,ΚΟΡΥΦΗ!Έχει και μικρά κομματάκια φράουλας μέσα και με κρύο νερό ή γάλα γίνεται σαν μιλκσέικ,δύναμη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Eddie

Βανιλια και κλασσικη σοκολατα θελω να τις αποφυγω γιατι πινω και στις whey τετοιες γευσεις και οσο να ναι μια αλλαγη χρειαζεται!

Αυτην η βελγικη σοκολατα τι σοι ειναι??

Ενδιαφερον ακουγεται!!

----------


## NASSER

> Βανιλια και κλασσικη σοκολατα θελω να τις αποφυγω γιατι πινω και στις whey τετοιες γευσεις και οσο να ναι μια αλλαγη χρειαζεται!
> 
> Αυτην η βελγικη σοκολατα τι σοι ειναι??
> 
> Ενδιαφερον ακουγεται!!



Η βέλγικη ειναι ελαφριά γεύση σοκολάτας. Ολες εχουν καποιους κοκκους που κανουν την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινη πιο ιδιαίτερη, αλλα γενικα μπορω να πω πως η Pharma Blend 6HR κάθεται ελαφριά στο στομάχι, παρόλο που μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί παχύρρευστη σαν διάλειμμα σε αναλογία με άλλες.

----------


## Eddie

> Η βέλγικη ειναι ελαφριά γεύση σοκολάτας. Ολες εχουν καποιους κοκκους που κανουν την συγκεκριμένη πρωτεινη πιο ιδιαίτερη, αλλα γενικα μπορω να πω πως η Pharma Blend 6HR κάθεται ελαφριά στο στομάχι, παρόλο που μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί παχύρρευστη σαν διάλειμμα σε αναλογία με άλλες.


Nαι οντως ειναι παχυρευστη,αλλα ειδικα με γαλα ειναι σκετη απολαυση..

Αυτην την πρωτεινη μπορεις να την παιρνεις και αναμεσα στα γευματα ωστε να σε κραταει 3-4 ωρες?Γιατι τις οφ μερες πχ αν θα φαω στις 3 το μεσημερι και μετα στις 9 το βραδυ γινεται στις 6 να πιω την πρωτεινη η θα κανει πολυ πανω απο 3 ωρες να απορροφηθει?

Παντως ειναι ελαφρια,ποτε δεν ειχα φουσκοματα και τετοια,ουτε και με γαλα ακομα.

----------


## NASSER

> Nαι οντως ειναι παχυρευστη,αλλα ειδικα με γαλα ειναι σκετη απολαυση..
> 
> Αυτην την πρωτεινη μπορεις να την παιρνεις και αναμεσα στα γευματα ωστε να σε κραταει 3-4 ωρες?Γιατι τις οφ μερες πχ αν θα φαω στις 3 το μεσημερι και μετα στις 9 το βραδυ γινεται στις 6 να πιω την πρωτεινη η θα κανει πολυ πανω απο 3 ωρες να απορροφηθει?
> 
> Παντως ειναι ελαφρια,ποτε δεν ειχα φουσκοματα και τετοια,ουτε και με γαλα ακομα.


Προσωπικα την χρησιμοποιω και ενδιαμεσα απο τα γευματα. Οπως απορροφιέται ενα κανονικο γευμα, ετσι απορροφιεται και αυτη. Απλα δεν απορροφιεται οπως τις αλλες πρωτεΐνες και αυτό μπορούμε να το εκμεταλλευτούμε αναλόγως.

----------


## Eddie

> Προσωπικα την χρησιμοποιω και ενδιαμεσα απο τα γευματα. Οπως απορροφιέται ενα κανονικο γευμα, ετσι απορροφιεται και αυτη. Απλα δεν απορροφιεται οπως τις αλλες πρωτεΐνες και αυτό μπορούμε να το εκμεταλλευτούμε αναλόγως.


Οκ  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## savage

και γω την χρησιμοποιω δω και πολυ καιρο.παροτι ολες οι blend πρωτεινες ειναι πηχτες και συνηθως αφηνουν κομματια αυτη διαλυεται πολυ καλα.απο γευση ειναι καλη(λευκη σοκολατα και βανιλια εχω δοκιμασει) ενω σε χορταινει αρκετα.
εγω τη χρησιμοποιω σαν meal replacement μαζι με βρωμη(για υδατανθρακα) και ξηροκαρπι (για λιπαρα),ενω αν ειμαι σε διαιτα η αν απλα ειναι βραδυ η στη μεση του υπνου και δε θελω να λαβω υδατανθρακες,απλα την πινω σκετη.
για μενα ειναι στα πολυ θετικα της ολης ιστοριας το γεγονος οτι εχει πολυ χαμηλο ποσοστο υδατανθρακων/λιπων,γιατι ετσι γινεσαι πιο ευελικτος στη χρυση της οπως προανεφερα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## giannis_s

Εν συγκρίσει με την Myofusion έχει κανένας σχόλιο; Δεν έχω σκοπό να αναλύσουμε τα υπέρ και τα κατά της τελευταίας, το ξέρω πως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό thread..απλά μια σύγκριση ως προς το προφίλ αμινοξέων και την διάρκεια που αναμένεται να έχουν βάσει των πηγών της Pharma Blend..

----------


## deluxe

Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω, αλλα δε ξερω ποια γευση ειναι καλυτερη. Ποσα scoop παιρνετε; Τα 2 μου φαινονται πολλα, ειδικα αν πινω και γαλα. Λογικα 1 scoop θα παιρνω μαζι με λιγο γαλα και λιγο νερο.

Αυτο το καιρο εχω τη καζεϊνη της optimum σε γευση βανιλια και ειναι απιστευτη ακομα και με νερο. Ο,τι καλυτερο εχω πιει. Η αντιστοιχη της βανιλιας στην phd ειναι καλη; Να προτιμησω αλλη γευση;

Τελος, λογικα λεει 6 ωρες, αλλα πρεπει να γινεται πιο γρηγορα η απορροφηση, ετσι; Δεν ειναι και καθαρη casein whey, οπως της optimum. Κατι σα τη myofusion ειναι.

* Διαβασα οτι ειναι λιγο ακριβη, για τα συστατικα που εχει. Εχει σογια και επισης σιταρι,αλατι. Στην Ευρωπη δε τη προτιμουν και τοσο. Τι λετε; *

----------


## NASSER

> Εν συγκρίσει με την Myofusion έχει κανένας σχόλιο; Δεν έχω σκοπό να αναλύσουμε τα υπέρ και τα κατά της τελευταίας, το ξέρω πως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό thread..απλά μια σύγκριση ως προς το προφίλ αμινοξέων και την διάρκεια που αναμένεται να έχουν βάσει των πηγών της Pharma Blend..



Προσωπικα δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ακομα Myofusion  και δεν θα το κανω εφοσον με ικανοποιεί η Blend-6ΗR . Δεν νομιζω κιολας πως μπορουν να συγκρηθουν.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω ξαναλεω οτι με την ασπρη σοκολατα εχω φαει κολλημα,αλλη γευση δεν εχω δοκιμασει να σου πω.

Τα 2 σκουπ με γαλα ειναι too much αλλα με νερο οτι πρεπει μιας και ολο το βραδυ θα εισαι νηστικος.

Οι πηγες μια χαρα ειναι!!Εχει και ψαρολαδο.

----------


## NASSER

> Σκεφτομαι να την αγορασω, αλλα δε ξερω ποια γευση ειναι καλυτερη. Ποσα scoop παιρνετε; Τα 2 μου φαινονται πολλα, ειδικα αν πινω και γαλα. Λογικα 1 scoop θα παιρνω μαζι με λιγο γαλα και λιγο νερο.
> 
> Αυτο το καιρο εχω τη καζεϊνη της optimum σε γευση βανιλια και ειναι απιστευτη ακομα και με νερο. Ο,τι καλυτερο εχω πιει. Η αντιστοιχη της βανιλιας στην phd ειναι καλη; Να προτιμησω αλλη γευση;
> 
> Τελος, λογικα λεει 6 ωρες, αλλα πρεπει να γινεται πιο γρηγορα η απορροφηση, ετσι; Δεν ειναι και καθαρη casein whey, οπως της optimum. Κατι σα τη myofusion ειναι.
> 
> * Διαβασα οτι ειναι λιγο ακριβη, για τα συστατικα που εχει. Εχει σογια και επισης σιταρι,αλατι. Στην Ευρωπη δε τη προτιμουν και τοσο. Τι λετε; *


Καθενας μας εχει διαφορετικα γουστα στις γευσεις. Επομενως αν δεν δοκιμασεις ο ιδιος δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις.
Η Blend για εξι ωρες απορροφούνται τα συστητικα της και ειδικα στη διάρκεια του υπνου που ο οργανισμος ειναι σε καταστολη. Στη διακρεια της μερας απορροφιεται σαν κανονικο γευμα. Αλλωστε και ενα κανονικο γευμα απορροφιεται πληρος μετα απο 4 ωρες. Ουτε δυο ουτε τρεις ωρες, αλλα μετα απο τεσσερις. Ποσο μαλιστα αμα το φας και πας για υπνο...

Αυτο που διαβασες ειναι ατοπο καθως το μειγμα που εχει αποσκοπει καπου. Με την ιδια λογικη ολες οι φορμουλες ειναι ακριβες σε σχεση αν επαιρνες καθε συστατικο σε ποσοτητα. Επειτα πιο ελαφρυ ειναισ το στομαχι να πιειες 300-400 ml υγρο που περιεχει ολα οσα θες παρα να πιεις 2 λιτρα νερο αν θα καταναλωνες το καθε τι ξεχωριστα  :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis_s

> Προσωπικα δεν εχω χρησιμοποιησει ακομα Myofusion  και δεν θα το κανω εφοσον με ικανοποιεί η Blend-6ΗR . Δεν νομιζω κιολας πως μπορουν να συγκρηθουν.



point taken...λίγο η σόγια με προβληματίζει ως πηγή και αυτό που λένε περί οιστρογόνων..καθώς και το ότι ο gaspari (υποτίθεται μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) βάζει και αρκετά ένζυμα στις πρωτείνες του που διευκολύνουν την πέψη και την απορρόφηση..αλλά αν δεν έχει πέσει βαριά σε κανένα, τότε οκκκ  :01. Smile: 

edit: έλαιο απο λιναρόσπορο έχει eddie  :01. Wink:  θεωρητικά εξίσου καλό..

----------


## NASSER

> point taken...λίγο η σόγια με προβληματίζει ως πηγή και αυτό που λένε περί οιστρογόνων..καθώς και το ότι ο gaspari (υποτίθεται μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) βάζει και αρκετά ένζυμα στις πρωτείνες του που διευκολύνουν την πέψη και την απορρόφηση..αλλά αν δεν έχει πέσει βαριά σε κανένα, τότε οκκκ 
> 
> edit: έλαιο απο λιναρόσπορο έχει eddie  θεωρητικά εξίσου καλό..



Πλεον ολες οι πρωτεινες εχουν ενζυμα και ας μην το αναφερουν. Οτι δενε χει πεσει βαρια σε κανεναν και αυτο απο μονο του κατι λεει!!
Επειτα οσο αφορα τη σογια και τα οιστρογονα και αν ισχυει, με δυο δοσεις τη μερα πρωτεινης και την αναλογια που θα εχει μεσα, δυσκολα να σου κανει κακο... Να σου πω πως τη χρησιμοποιω περισσοτερο απο καθε αλλη πρωτεινη και ειμαι μια χαρα, καθως κανω και συχνα εξετασεις αιματος και περιλαμβανουν και ορμωνικες εξετασεις...  :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

> point taken...λίγο η σόγια με προβληματίζει ως πηγή και αυτό που λένε περί οιστρογόνων..καθώς και το ότι ο gaspari (υποτίθεται μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου) βάζει και αρκετά ένζυμα στις πρωτείνες του που διευκολύνουν την πέψη και την απορρόφηση..αλλά αν δεν έχει πέσει βαριά σε κανένα, τότε οκκκ 
> 
> edit: έλαιο απο λιναρόσπορο έχει eddie  θεωρητικά εξίσου καλό..


Εχεις δικιο,μπερδεψα το flaxseed με το ψαρολαδο.

Κοιτα,αυτα που λεγονται για τη σογια σιγουρα θα ισχυουν σε τεραστιες ποσοτητες της συγκεκριμενης πρωτεινης.Εξ αλλου μη ξεχνας οτι πολλοι ειναι φυτοφαγοι και τρωνε σογια με το τσουβαλι οπως επισης υπαρχουν και μεμονωμενες πρωτεινες σογιας.

Τεσπα,το θεμα απ οτι πιστευω χωρις να γνωριζω ειναι οτι σε τετοιου ειδους blend δε θα ειναι μεγαλες οι ποσοτητες.

----------


## giannis_s

Ή όλες το αναφέρουν και καμία δεν έχει, χεχε...Αλλά η ουσία είναι αυτό που λες  :01. Wink: 
Τώρα για τα οιστρογόνα, είναι καλό το ότι οι εξετάσεις σου είναι μια χαρά..και δεν με προβληματίζει μήπως με κάνει "κακό", απλά μήπως με κάνει "λίγο χειρότερο" σε επίπεδο ορμονών, ακόμα και αν είμαι εντός του φυσιολογικού, αυτό εννοούσα.
Σίγουρα πάντως με τόσο credit που παίρνει θα την δοκιμάσω, οπότε ευχαριστώ για το feedback..

edit: Με πρόλαβε και ο eddie  :01. Razz: ...ναι συμφωνώ..έχει απλά να κάνει με αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω, αλλά και αυτό είναι λεπτομέρειες...

----------


## Menios Ser1985

Να προσθέσω κι εγώ εδώ ότι ενώ περίμενα φούσκωμα με την Pharma Blend,συνέβη ακριβώς το αντίθετο,είναι πολύ ελαφριά για το στομάχι!Χωνεύεται περίπου στο 3ωρο αλλά τα αμινοξέα που απελευθερώνονται κυκλοφορούν στο αίμα για τον διπλάσιο περίπου χρόνο,εμποδίζοντας σε σημαντικό βαθμό το μυικό καταβολισμό!
Επίσης,την θεωρώ ανώτερη από την Myofusion και επειδή δοκίμασα επί μακρόν και τις δύο αλλά και λόγω ανώτερων πρώτων υλών της Phd!Την προτείνω με 1000 σαν blend πρωτείνη και για τους παραπάνω λόγους αλλά και για τις απίστευτες γεύσεις!!!

----------


## arisfwtis

καμια iso θα βγαλει η phd?γνωριζει κανενας?

----------


## deluxe

Η σογια, το αλατι και το αλευρι ειναι μερικα απο τα καλης ποιοτητας συστατικα που εχει μεσα; Γιατι δε απαντατε σε αυτο; Εδω τα λεμε ολα αντικειμενικα, οχι επειδη η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι χορηγος σε πολλους ελληνες BBers.

----------


## NASSER

> * Διαβασα οτι ειναι λιγο ακριβη, για τα συστατικα που εχει. Εχει σογια  και επισης σιταρι,αλατι. Στην Ευρωπη δε τη προτιμουν και τοσο. Τι λετε;  *





> Αυτο που διαβασες ειναι ατοπο καθως το μειγμα που εχει αποσκοπει καπου. Με την ιδια λογικη ολες οι φορμουλες ειναι ακριβες σε σχεση αν επαιρνες καθε συστατικο σε ποσοτητα. Επειτα πιο ελαφρυ ειναισ το στομαχι να πιειες 300-400 ml υγρο που περιεχει ολα οσα θες παρα να πιεις 2 λιτρα νερο αν θα καταναλωνες το καθε τι ξεχωριστα





> Η σογια, το αλατι και το αλευρι ειναι μερικα απο τα καλης ποιοτητας συστατικα που εχει μεσα; Γιατι δε απαντατε σε αυτο; Εδω τα λεμε ολα αντικειμενικα, οχι επειδη η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι χορηγος σε πολλους ελληνες BBers.



H απαντηση ειναι πιο πανω. Αμα το διαβασες και δεν το καταλαβες σημαινει πως δεν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να το κατανοησεις. Και εφοσον εδω τα λεμε ολα, μαθε πως εισαι πολυ λιγος για να κρινεις την εταιρεια, την χορηγια στους αθλητες και τους αθλητες. Και εν τελη αμα δεν σου κανει να προτειμησεις αλλη και να κοψεις τη φιλοσοφια.

----------


## giannis64

σιτάρι= πολύ καλή πηγή υδατάνθρακα
αλάτι= πολύ χρήσιμο ειδικά σε περίοδο όγκου.
για την σόγια η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## NASSER

> σιτάρι= πολύ καλή πηγή υδατάνθρακα
> αλάτι= πολύ χρήσιμο ειδικά σε περίοδο όγκου.
> για την σόγια η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν γνωρίζω.


Η πρωτεινη σογιας ειναι απλα ακομα πιο αργης απορροφησης απο την καζεινη. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιες μορφες συστατικων θα πρεπει να τις βαφτισουμε κακες ποιοτητες.

Κακη ποιοτητα μπορει να ειναι και μια whey ή μια isolate ή και πιο συχνα συνανταμε κακης ποιοτητας καζεινη. Αμα ολες οι whey ηταν καλες γιατι τοτε να υπαρχει σύγκριση εταιρειών?

----------


## giannis64

δεν λεω το αντιθετο Νασσερ. απλα δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για την σογια... :01. Wink:

----------


## giannis64

> Η πρωτεινη σογιας ειναι απλα ακομα πιο αργης απορροφησης απο την καζεινη. Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιες μορφες συστατικων θα πρεπει να τις βαφτισουμε κακες ποιοτητες.
> 
> *Κακη ποιοτητα μπορει να ειναι και μια whey ή μια isolate ή και πιο συχνα συνανταμε κακης ποιοτητας καζεινη. Αμα ολες οι whey ηταν καλες γιατι τοτε να υπαρχει σύγκριση εταιρειών*?


+1 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> δεν λεω το αντιθετο Νασσερ. απλα δεν γνωριζω τιποτα για την σογια...


Καταλαβαινω πως το λες Γιαννη. Απλα μερικοι δεν θελουν να καταλαβουν καποια πραγματα και σαν προβατα υποστηριζουν κατι που ειτε διαβασαν καπου, ετε τους το ειπαν αλλα ποτε δεν εκατσαν να το ψαξουν μονοι τους.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Η σογια, το αλατι και το αλευρι ειναι μερικα απο τα καλης ποιοτητας συστατικα που εχει μεσα; Γιατι δε απαντατε σε αυτο; Εδω τα λεμε ολα αντικειμενικα, _οχι επειδη η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι χορηγος σε πολλους ελληνες BBers._


Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψαν τα παιδιά φίλε!_Αυτό_ όμως δεν κολλάει πουθενά στην κουβέντα!Μήν σπεύδουμε αμέσως να ρίξουμε αλλού το βλέμμα μας!Φιλικά! :08. Toast:

----------


## beefmeup

βασικα,ολα τα μπλεντ πρωτεινης πανω κατω εχουν ιδια συστατικα γιατι απλα αυτα δουλευουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο ετσι.

ολα εχουν διαφορες πηγες πρωτεινης(που ειναι ιδιες στο 95%των μπλεντ ολων των εταιριων),μετα εχουν ισως mct,σιγουρα efa(για την ακομα αργοτερη απροφηση της πρωτεινης),γλυκαντικα κ καποια προσθετα που ειναι απαραιτητα για το μιγμα ετσι ωστε να μην σβωλιαζει,να εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα σταθερη υφη στο νερο,κλπ..

τα χρωματα ειναι φυτικα στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη(πατζαρι,curcumin,κ σκονη κακαο/αναλογα την γευση).

αλλα σχεδον ολα τα μπλεντ εχουν σογια,αυγο,μαζι με γαλα κλπ απο πηγες πρωτεινης.δεν ειναι κατι που συναντας εδω μονο,αρα τσαμπα λογια.

οποτε ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος ποια θεωρει αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια απο καποια αλλη για να προτιμησει τα προιοντα της.

δλδ συμφωνω κ γω με τους παραπανω.

απτην αλλη αν θελει καποιος μια σκονη πρωτεινης που δεν εχει πολλα προσθετα,μπορει να ψαξει σε μια εταιρια που νομιζει οτι εχει κατι τετοιο..σιγα.
ειπαμε θεμα επιλογης ειναι.

ασε που,αν δεν τα χαν αυτα μεσα σαν προσθετα καποιοι παλι θα γκρινιαζαν οτι δεν εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα,γευση κλπ..οποτε,οτι ναναι :08. Turtle:

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> βασικα,ολα τα μπλεντ πρωτεινης πανω κατω εχουν ιδια συστατικα γιατι απλα αυτα δουλευουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο ετσι.
> 
> ολα εχουν διαφορες πηγες πρωτεινης(που ειναι ιδιες στο 95%των μπλεντ ολων των εταιριων),μετα εχουν ισως mct,σιγουρα efa(για την ακομα αργοτερη απροφηση της πρωτεινης),γλυκαντικα κ καποια προσθετα που ειναι απαραιτητα για το μιγμα ετσι ωστε να μην σβωλιαζει,να εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα σταθερη υφη στο νερο,κλπ..
> 
> τα χρωματα ειναι φυτικα στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη(πατζαρι,curcumin,κ σκονη κακαο/αναλογα την γευση).
> 
> αλλα σχεδον ολα τα μπλεντ εχουν σογια,αυγο,μαζι με γαλα κλπ απο πηγες πρωτεινης.δεν ειναι κατι που συναντας εδω μονο,αρα τσαμπα λογια.
> 
> οποτε ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος ποια θεωρει αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια απο καποια αλλη για να προτιμησει τα προιοντα της.
> ...


+1000 :03. Thumb up: 
Να προσθέσω ότι όλα τα προιόντα της Phd αποτελούνται από πρώτες ύλες φαρμακευτικής καθαρότητας!Όσοι έχουν κάνει μακροχρόνια λήψη συμπληρωμάτων πρωτείνης και έχουν δοκιμάσει αρκετά προιόντα και εταιρίες καταλαβαίνουν πολλά πράγματα για μιά πρωτείνη μετά από λίγο καιρό χρήσης της!

----------


## Eddie

> καμια iso θα βγαλει η phd?γνωριζει κανενας?


Εχει βγαλει,νομιζω synergy iso 7 λεγεται!!

Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος!

----------


## NASSER

> Εχει βγαλει,νομιζω synergy iso 7 λεγεται!!
> 
> Διορθωστε με αν κανω λαθος!


Οχι Eddie, η synergy iso 7 ειναι μια φορμουλα απο whey πρωτεινη, μαλτοδεξτρινη, κρεατινη, γλουταμινη, bcaa και αλλα στοιχεια. Καλο ειναι να καταναλωνεται πριν την προπονηση (αποψη μου).

----------


## Eddie

> Οχι Eddie, η synergy iso 7 ειναι μια φορμουλα απο whey πρωτεινη, μαλτοδεξτρινη, κρεατινη, γλουταμινη, bcaa και αλλα στοιχεια. Καλο ειναι να καταναλωνεται πριν την προπονηση (αποψη μου).


Α οκ,δεν εχω δει τα συστατικα απλα και μονο το ονομα θυμαμαι.Ε αυτο το iso παραπλανει :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Εγινε, απο εδω και περα μονο PHD φανατικα. Απο αυριο θα κανω και παραγγελια αρκετες σακουλες.

Να ειστε καλα που με διαφωτισατε. Θα το πω και σε ολους τους γνωστους μου, για αυτη την απιστευτη εταιρια.






> Και εφοσον εδω τα λεμε ολα, μαθε πως εισαι πολυ λιγος για να κρινεις την εταιρεια, την χορηγια στους αθλητες και τους αθλητες.


Wtf; Εκρινα καποιον και δε το καταλαβα; Οσο για την εταιρια, μαλλον δε καταλαβες σε ποια ενοτητα βρισκομαστε. Αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων κανουμε εδω μεσα. Και τα θετικα, αλλα και τα αρνητικα.




> Και εν τελη αμα δεν σου κανει να προτειμησεις αλλη και να κοψεις τη φιλοσοφια.


Φασισμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο; Καμμια φιλοσοφια, ωμη αληθεια.

----------


## NASSER

> Η σογια, το αλατι και το αλευρι ειναι μερικα απο τα καλης ποιοτητας συστατικα που εχει μεσα;* Γιατι δε απαντατε σε αυτο; Εδω τα λεμε ολα αντικειμενικα, οχι επειδη η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια ειναι χορηγος σε πολλους ελληνες BBers*.





> Εγινε, απο εδω και περα μονο PHD φανατικα. Απο αυριο θα κανω και παραγγελια αρκετες σακουλες.
> 
> Να ειστε καλα που με διαφωτισατε. Θα το πω και σε ολους τους γνωστους μου, για αυτη την απιστευτη εταιρια.
> 
> 
> 
> Wtf; *Εκρινα καποιον και δε το καταλαβα; Οσο για την εταιρια, μαλλον δε καταλαβες σε ποια ενοτητα βρισκομαστε. Αξιολογηση συμπληρωματων κανουμε εδω μεσα. Και τα θετικα, αλλα και τα αρνητικα.*
> 
> Φασισμος σε ολο του το μεγαλειο; Καμμια φιλοσοφια, ωμη αληθεια.


Γαλατακι και νανι μικρε. Και ασε τις πρωτεινες για τους αλλους  :01. lol:  
Εχεις και θρασος και απαντας. Μαθε να σκεφτεσαι πριν να γραφεις.

----------


## deluxe

Ετσι. Οπως τα λες. Επειδη εχεις σωμα, νομιζεις οτι εισαι καποιος. 

Πιστεψε με ομως, στη κοινωνια, πιο πανω απο εσενα ειμαι.

----------


## Eddie

> Ετσι. Οπως τα λες. Επειδη εχεις σωμα, νομιζεις οτι εισαι καποιος. 
> 
> Πιστεψε με ομως, στη κοινωνια, πιο πανω απο εσενα ειμαι.


Που κολλαει αυτο τωρα ρε??Σοβαρεψου,μου χαλας το θεμα :08. Turtle:

----------


## deluxe

Σορρυ, αλλα δε γουσταρω να μου απαγορευει κανεις να μιλαω. 

Εχω 2 σακουλες απο το waxy vol της phd, δε σημαινει ομως οτι δε θα λεω και τα αρνητικα της εταιριας.

Και αυτο δε το λεω μονο εγω, αλλα και αρκετα αλλα ατομα.

----------


## Muscleboss

Ειρήνη υμήν...

Παιδιά, ας προσέξουμε όλοι το τόνο των μηνυμάτων μας, γραπτός λόγος είναι και χωρίς λόγο μπορεί να παρεξηγηθούμε. Ας σταματήσουμε τους διαπληκτισμούς.

 :08. Toast: 

ΜΒ

----------


## Devil

βλεποντας οτι μιλατε για soy protein βγαινω λιγο οφ τοπικ (σχετικα) απο το θεμα για την Pharma Blend 6HR αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να το αναφαιρω...

σχετικα με την soy protein το μοναδικο επιφοβο ειναι τα 2 isoflavones που εχει daidzein και genistein που φαινετε να εχουν δραση οιστρογονων στον οργανισμο αλλα και να εχουν και αντι-οιστρογονικη δραση...κυριως η daidzein

βεβαια δεν ειναι σιγουρο το πως δρουν στον οργανισμο

υπαρχουν μερικες ερευνες που υποστιριζουν οτι εχουν οιστρογονικη δραση και αλλες που λενε το αντιθετο

τουλαχιστον απο αυτες που ειδα in vivo δειχνουν να μην επιρεαζουν τον ανθρωπο σε νορμαλ ποσοτητες....εκτος μερικα περιστατικα

----------


## giannis_s

> σχετικα με την soy protein το μοναδικο επιφοβο ειναι τα 2 isoflavones που εχει daidzein και genistein


Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν και εγώ..φαντάζομαι βέβαια όπως είπαμε και πριν πως ένα blend δεν θα έχει τόση ποσότητα που να έχει εμφανή επίδραση..Αλλά και αυτό καθημερινά επί 2-3 φορές...Τέσπα.

Τhx για την σύγκριση menio ήθελα να ακούσω comment από κάποιον που έχει δοκιμάσει και τις 2..

----------


## NASSER

> Ετσι. Οπως τα λες. Επειδη εχεις σωμα, νομιζεις οτι εισαι καποιος. 
> 
> Πιστεψε με ομως, στη κοινωνια, πιο πανω απο εσενα ειμαι.


 :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou:  :01.Ftou: 

Καλημερα ανθρεπε της ψηλης κοινωνιας. Εκει πανω που εισαι τι καιρο εχει σημερα??  :03. Clapping:  :01. lol: 
Θα πιουμε πρωτεινη σημερα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Υ.Σ. Τρομαρα σου, νομιζεις πως εισαι και καποιος.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Παιδια να παραμεινουμε σας παρακαλω στην αξιολογηση του προϊοντος μονο,χωρις προσωπικες αψιμαχίες.. :08. Toast:

----------


## crow

> βασικα,ολα τα μπλεντ πρωτεινης πανω κατω εχουν ιδια συστατικα γιατι απλα αυτα δουλευουν με τον καλυτερο τροπο ετσι.
> 
> ολα εχουν διαφορες πηγες πρωτεινης(που ειναι ιδιες στο 95%των μπλεντ ολων των εταιριων),μετα εχουν ισως mct,σιγουρα efa(για την ακομα αργοτερη απροφηση της πρωτεινης),γλυκαντικα κ καποια προσθετα που ειναι απαραιτητα για το μιγμα ετσι ωστε να μην σβωλιαζει,να εχει καλη διαλυτοτητα σταθερη υφη στο νερο,κλπ..
> 
> τα χρωματα ειναι φυτικα στην συγκεκριμενη πρωτεινη(πατζαρι,curcumin,κ σκονη κακαο/αναλογα την γευση).
> 
> αλλα σχεδον ολα τα μπλεντ εχουν σογια,αυγο,μαζι με γαλα κλπ απο πηγες πρωτεινης.δεν ειναι κατι που συναντας εδω μονο,αρα τσαμπα λογια.
> 
> οποτε ειναι θεμα επιλογης του καθενος ποια θεωρει αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρια απο καποια αλλη για να προτιμησει τα προιοντα της.
> ...


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Παιδια να παραμεινουμε σας παρακαλω στην αξιολογηση του προϊοντος μονο,χωρις προσωπικες αψιμαχίες..


Κωστα σεβομαι αυτο που ζητας και δεν ξαναπαντω στη κοντα μου, αλλα πρεπει καποιοι να μαθουν να σεβονται καποια πραγματα και να μην γραφουν κουβεντες που προσβαλουν τριτους.
Αν ο deluxe και ο καθε deluxe εχει να πει κατι παραπάνω σε σχεση με την διαφωνια που δεν εχει σχεση με το τοπικ, ας ερθει να με βρει και να τα πουμε.

----------


## Menios Ser1985

> Σε αυτό αναφερόμουν και εγώ..φαντάζομαι βέβαια όπως είπαμε και πριν πως ένα blend δεν θα έχει τόση ποσότητα που να έχει εμφανή επίδραση..Αλλά και αυτό καθημερινά επί 2-3 φορές...Τέσπα.
> 
> Τhx για την σύγκριση menio ήθελα να ακούσω comment από κάποιον που έχει δοκιμάσει και τις 2..


Τίποτα φίλε! :03. Thumb up: Να προσθέσω ακόμη ότι επειδή μια εταιρία(π.χ Gaspari)έβγαλε στην αγορά μια πρωτείνη για να κάνει μεγάλες πωλήσεις,δεν σημαίνει αυτομάτως ότι αυτή η πρωτείνη είναι η καλύτερη ποιοτικά,επειδή πουλάει πολύ(λόγω καλής γεύσης και χαμηλής τιμής)!Απλά είναι ένα προιόν που η εταιρία το έβγαλε για να πετύχει πολλά κέρδη από το συγκεκριμένο!
Να το πώ κάπως πιό κατανοητά,οι περισσότεροι αγοράζουν αυτοκίνητα(seat,fiat κλπ.)γιατί είναι πιό φτηνά,έχουν χαμηλή κατανάλωση και χαμηλά τέλη κυκλοφορίας,παρ'όλα αυτά δεν σημαίνει ότι επειδή αυτές οι μάρκες κάνουν μεγάλες πωλήσεις,είναι και καλύτερες από μία ferrari!Ελπίζω να το πιάσατε! :01. Wink:

----------


## beefmeup

> βλεποντας οτι μιλατε για soy protein βγαινω λιγο οφ τοπικ (σχετικα) απο το θεμα για την Pharma Blend 6HR αλλα νομιζω οτι ειναι καλο να το αναφαιρω...
> 
> σχετικα με την soy protein το μοναδικο επιφοβο ειναι τα 2 isoflavones που εχει daidzein και genistein που φαινετε να εχουν δραση οιστρογονων στον οργανισμο αλλα και να εχουν και αντι-οιστρογονικη δραση...κυριως η daidzein
> 
> βεβαια δεν ειναι σιγουρο το πως δρουν στον οργανισμο
> 
> υπαρχουν μερικες ερευνες που υποστιριζουν οτι εχουν οιστρογονικη δραση και αλλες που λενε το αντιθετο
> 
> τουλαχιστον απο αυτες που ειδα in vivo δειχνουν να μην επιρεαζουν τον ανθρωπο σε νορμαλ ποσοτητες....εκτος μερικα περιστατικα


αυτο,βασικα υσχυει κ το χουμε ξαναπει πολλακις για την σογια,αλλα σε μπλεντ ειναι μικρη η ποσοτητα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα..

σε πηγη πρωτεινης μονο απο σογια,μπορει να εχεις λογο ποσοστητας.

----------


## deluxe

Επειδη θελω να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο και να μη παιζω με την υγεια μου, θα ειμαι μακρυα απο τη συγκεκριμενη πρωτεϊνη.

----------


## d3m

Εμενα μου αρεσε αρκετα παντως η συγκεκριμενη και σε λιγες μερες θα τι ξανα τιμησω σε φραουλα που ακουσα ειναι καταπληκτικη. :01. Smile:

----------


## Eddie

> Εμενα μου αρεσε αρκετα παντως η συγκεκριμενη και σε λιγες μερες θα τι ξανα τιμησω σε φραουλα που ακουσα ειναι καταπληκτικη.


Oταν δοκιμασεις κανε ενα review γιατι με ψηνει πολυ η φραουλα.

----------


## d3m

Πρεπει να βρουμε μια που να μην εχει καλη γευση γιατι τελειωνουν γρηγορα θελεις συνεχεια να πινεις η συγκεκριμενη μετα βιας 1 μηνα με βγαζει και εχω και syntrax. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> αυτο,βασικα υσχυει κ το χουμε ξαναπει πολλακις για την σογια,αλλα σε μπλεντ ειναι μικρη η ποσοτητα οποτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει προβλημα..
> 
> σε πηγη πρωτεινης μονο απο σογια,μπορει να εχεις λογο ποσοστητας.


καλα οτι θα ειναι λιγες οι ποσοτητες ναι θα ειναι αλλα νομιζω οτι εξαρταται απο το ατομο... εδω αλλος ειχε προβλημα με ενα απλο γαλακι σογιας ενω αλλοι με μερικα mg απο τα isoflavones δεν επαθαν τιποτα....

----------


## giannis_s

ότι διαφέρει από οργανισμό σε οργανισμό, διαφέρει..εδώ έχω φίλο που λέει οτι οιστρογονίζει αν μυρίσει αποσμητικο  :01. Razz: 

αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι τελευταίο συστατικο στο Protein Blend, οπότε και βάσει FDA δεν πρέπει να είναι πολλά γραμμαρια..Το ιsolate όμως εξασφαλίζει οτι θα είναι ΚΑΛΑ γραμμάρια  :01. Razz:  (για όσους προτιμούν την ποιότητα από την ποσότητα  :01. Wink:  )

----------


## lila_1

Δεν ξερω αν θα το λαβετε σοβαρα υποψην σας,ομως πληροφορηθηκα απο το (νομιζω) μεγαλυτερο+ γνωστοτερο αγγλικο καταστημα συμπληρωματων το εξης,οταν τους ρωτησα ποτε θα εχουν διαθεσιμη παλι την εν λογω πρωτεινη :

*"Thanks for your email. We have discontinued the product due to quality concerns with the brand under advise from Trading Standards. As a result, we will not be stocking this product again in the foreseeable future.
* * Kind regards"

"**Their products failed a test conducted by Trading Standards and
showed themselves to be higher in sugar and lower in proteins than claimed. As a result our MD says we will not sell the line again."*

Εστειλα 2 μαιλ με ερωτησεις,εξου και οι 2 απαντησεις.

Για τους μη αγγλομαθεις, η απαντηση ηταν οτι δεν θα ξανασυνεργαστουν με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια γιατι το προιον της βρεθηκε σε ελεγχο να περιεχει λιγοτερη πρωτεινη και περισσοτερη ζαχαρη απο οτι αναγραφοταν,

 Δεν ξερω αν παιζονται συμφεροντα μεταξυ καταστηματων-εταιριων και τι ακριβως συνεβη,αλλα προσωπικα προβληματιστηκα αρκετα καθως εχω καταναλωσει και ενα 2κιλο phd και την ειχα για σοβαρη εταιρια (ισως λογω του promotion της).

----------


## NASSER

> Δεν ξερω αν θα το λαβετε σοβαρα υποψην σας,ομως πληροφορηθηκα απο το (νομιζω) μεγαλυτερο+ γνωστοτερο αγγλικο καταστημα συμπληρωματων το εξης,οταν τους ρωτησα ποτε θα εχουν διαθεσιμη παλι την εν λογω πρωτεινη :
> 
> *"Thanks for your email. We have discontinued the product due to quality concerns with the brand under advise from Trading Standards. As a result, we will not be stocking this product again in the foreseeable future.
> * * Kind regards"
> 
> "**Their products failed a test conducted by Trading Standards and
> showed themselves to be higher in sugar and lower in proteins than claimed. As a result our MD says we will not sell the line again."*
> 
> Εστειλα 2 μαιλ με ερωτησεις,εξου και οι 2 απαντησεις.
> ...



Την ίδια απάντηση θα λάμβανες και για άλλα συμπληρώματα-σκευάσματα που πιο πιθανό θα ήταν να μην τηρούν τις προδιαγραφές που αναγράφουν. Πολιτική λόγο ανταγωνισμού και αδυναμίας μεταπώλησης των συμπληρωμάτων PhD.
Προσωπικά την καταναλώνω σε καθημερινή βάση και μόνο τα καλύτερα έχω παρατηρήσει σε σχέση με άλλες.

Υ.Σ. Γιατί δεν επελεξες ελληνικά καταστήματα για τις αγορές σου?

----------


## dhmhtrhs

λογω ποικιλιας και τιμων..τι αλλο..

----------


## NASSER

> λογω ποικιλιας και τιμων..τι αλλο..


Αν κοιτάξεις το επίσημο site της PhD http://www.phd-supplements.com/store...ge-lang-1.html θα καταλάβεις πως δεν διαφέρουν απο τις τιμές στην Ελλάδα κατά πολύ. Και καλό θα ηταν να εμπιστεύεσαι μια εταιρεία που ξέρεις πως συνεργάζεται άμεσα με την αντιπροσωπία της εταιρείας.

----------


## dhmhtrhs

> Αν κοιτάξεις το επίσημο site της PhD http://www.phd-supplements.com/store...ge-lang-1.html θα καταλάβεις πως δεν διαφέρουν απο τις τιμές στην Ελλάδα κατά πολύ. Και καλό θα ηταν να εμπιστεύεσαι μια εταιρεία που ξέρεις πως συνεργάζεται άμεσα με την αντιπροσωπία της εταιρείας.


α μιλας για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια..η αληθεια ειναι πως δεν γνωριζω για την phd γιατι μεχρι τωρα δεν εχει τυχει να δοκιμασω αλλα για τις αλλες εταιρειες δεν υπαρχει συγκριση.. :08. Toast:

----------


## No Cash

> Αν κοιτάξεις το επίσημο site της PhD http://www.phd-supplements.com/store...ge-lang-1.html θα καταλάβεις πως δεν διαφέρουν απο τις τιμές στην Ελλάδα κατά πολύ. Και καλό θα ηταν να εμπιστεύεσαι μια εταιρεία που ξέρεις πως συνεργάζεται άμεσα με την αντιπροσωπία της εταιρείας.




ναι αλλα αν κοιταξουμε και αλλα site... θα καταλαβουμε πως διαφερουν οι τιμες.. και μαλιστα υπερβολικα πολυ...


αυτη τη στιγμη βλεπω στο επισημο site να εχει την blend 55 λιρες... και σε αλλο site.... 38...  

συμπερασμα... στην ελλαδα ειναι υπερβολικα ακριβη οχι απλα ακριβη..

----------


## NASSER

> ναι αλλα αν κοιταξουμε και αλλα site... θα καταλαβουμε πως διαφερουν οι τιμες.. και μαλιστα υπερβολικα πολυ...
> 
> 
> αυτη τη στιγμη βλεπω στο επισημο site να εχει την blend 55 λιρες... και σε αλλο site.... 38...  
> 
> συμπερασμα... στην ελλαδα ειναι υπερβολικα ακριβη οχι απλα ακριβη..


Αν μπορείς είτε μέσο πμ είτε δημοσίως να ποστάρεις εδω τα site που δεν εχουν σύμφωνες τιμές με το site της εταιρείας PhD.


Πρίν λίγο πληροφορήθηκα πως η παρατήρηση που έκανε η lila_1 με τα δυο μηνύματα




> *"Thanks for your email. We have  discontinued the product due to quality concerns with the brand under  advise from Trading Standards. As a result, we will not be stocking this  product again in the foreseeable future.
> * * Kind regards"
> 
> "**Their products failed a test conducted by Trading Standards and
> showed themselves to be higher in sugar and lower in proteins than  claimed. As a result our MD says we will not sell the line again."*


είναι άκυρη και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την εικόνα της εταιρεία PhD. Είναι θέμα που μπορεί να κινήσει την εταιρεία PhD σε κινήσεις!


*lila_1* παρακαλώ να μας αναφέρεις το site που σου απάντησε με αυτα τα μηνύματα. Ευχαριστούμε που μας το ανέφερες. Απο Δευτέρα θα εχουμε και επίσημη απάντηση απο την εταιρεία PhD. μέσο της PhD Hellas Team.

----------


## lila_1

ΝASSER συγγνωμη αλλα με το λογοτυπο και το site της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας στην υπογραφη σου, δεν μπορουν να με εφησυχαζουν τα λογια σου,εμενα προσωπικα τουλαχιστον.
Καταλαβαινω οτι εδω εχουμε θεμα promotion και συνεργασιας με την εταιρια.


Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει να αναφερω το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.

----------


## NASSER

> ΝASSER συγγνωμη αλλα με το λογοτυπο και το site της συγκεκριμενης εταιριας στην υπογραφη σου, δεν μπορουν να με εφησυχαζουν τα λογια σου,εμενα προσωπικα τουλαχιστον.
> Καταλαβαινω οτι εδω εχουμε θεμα promotion και συνεργασιας με την εταιρια.
> 
> 
> Ειλικρινα δεν ξερω αν θα πρεπει να αναφερω το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.


Επειδή αντιπροσωπεύω την PhD Hellas στο φόρουμ και επειδή έχει ενημερωθεί έμμεσα από μένα η εταιρεία PhD, θα ήθελα να μου αναφέρεις το site σε πμ τουλάχιστον.

----------


## lila_1

> Επειδή αντιπροσωπεύω την PhD Hellas στο φόρουμ και επειδή έχει ενημερωθεί έμμεσα από μένα η εταιρεία PhD, θα ήθελα να μου αναφέρεις το site σε πμ τουλάχιστον.


To ξερω πως εισαι αντιπροσωπος.Πασιφανες ειναι.
Φανταζομαι πως και οι ιδιοι θα ξερουν με ποια καταστηματα διεκοψαν τη συνεργασια τους.Δεν νομιζω εν αγνοια τους να σταματησε την μεταπωληση το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα.

----------


## sofos

θα προτιμουσα κατι σε syntha.....η soy protein δεν ειναι για τους αντρες τοσο καλη....  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

> θα προτιμουσα κατι σε syntha.....η soy protein δεν ειναι για τους αντρες τοσο καλη....


H ποσότητα που εχει μια δόση που θα καταναλώνεται μια εως δυο φορες την ημέρα απο εναν μέσο αθλουμενο, δεν ειναι επικίνδυνη για κανένας, ασχετα αμα οι απόψεις διίστανται για το αν ειναι καλή ή οχι η σόγια πρωτεΐνη για τους άντρες. Το είπαμε για άλλη μια φορα  :01. Smile:

----------


## sofos

> H ποσότητα που εχει μια δόση που θα καταναλώνεται μια εως δυο φορες την ημέρα απο εναν μέσο αθλουμενο, δεν ειναι επικίνδυνη για κανένας, ασχετα αμα οι απόψεις διίστανται για το αν ειναι καλή ή οχι η σόγια πρωτεΐνη για τους άντρες. Το είπαμε για άλλη μια φορα


καλως τοτε,το παιρνω πισω αυτο που ειπα παραπανω γιατι εχω ακουσει καλα λογια γι αυτη την εταιρια  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beefmeup

> Πρίν λίγο πληροφορήθηκα πως η παρατήρηση που έκανε η lila_1 με τα δυο μηνύματα
> 
> 
> 
> είναι άκυρη και δεν αντιπροσωπεύει την εικόνα της εταιρεία PhD. Είναι θέμα που μπορεί να κινήσει την εταιρεία PhD σε κινήσεις!
> 
> 
> *lila_1* παρακαλώ να μας αναφέρεις το site που σου απάντησε με αυτα τα μηνύματα. Ευχαριστούμε που μας το ανέφερες. Απο Δευτέρα θα εχουμε και επίσημη απάντηση απο την εταιρεία PhD. μέσο της PhD Hellas Team.


βασικα να πω μια γνωμη?κ αυτο θα το ξερει σιγουρα καλυτερα ο νασσερ απο εμας.

μπορει η εταιρια να ζητησει τα στοιχεια της αναλυσης που αποτι ειδα ηταν απο επισημο φορεα στην αγγλια(κατι σαν τον ελληνικο ΙΝΚΑ,τουλαχιστον ετσι υσχυριζεται το σαητ αυτο),κ αν δεν της τα δωσουν για να μπορεσει κ η εταιρια να επιβεβαιωσει αυτη την κατηγορια,μπορει η εταιρια να κινηθει νομικα εναντια του σαητ που εδωσε αυτες τις πληροφοριες,κ να διεκδικησει ηθικη κ χρηματικη αποζημιωση..
απλο ειναι βασικα..

οσον αφορα αυτο φιλε..




> θα προτιμουσα κατι σε syntha.....η soy protein δεν ειναι για τους αντρες τοσο καλη....


να εχεις υποψιν σου οτι η συνθα μεχρι πριν ενα περιπου χρονο στο μπλεντ που ειχε *ανεγραμμενο πανω* στο κουτι της ΟΛΕΣ οι πηγες πρωτεινη που ειχε ηταν "γαλα+σογια","αυγο+σογια" κ.ο.κ.
δλδ ολες οι πηγες ηταν κατα το ημιση σογια.

το θεμα ειναι οτι στο κουτι που ειχα σπιτι μου,το εγραφε αλλα στο σαητ της εταιριας οχι,κ ουτε στα σαητ που την πουλαγαν.

εκανα λοιπον μια κριτικη στο προιον(συνθα)στο ββ κομ(κ της εβαλα τγια[3]),κ το εγραψα αυτο,κ αρχισαν κατι παλικαρια να με ρωτανε που το ειδα,γιατι λεει στο σητ δεν το γραφει.
οποτε αφου τους παροτρινα να στειλουν μεηλ στην εταιρια κ να την ρωτησουν τι παιζει,το εκαναν..κ η απαντηση ξερεις πια ηταν?
οτι οντως ολες οι πηγες που εχει,ηταν μισο με σογια...

λοιπον,αν παρεις τωρα ενα κουτι συνθα,εχουν αλλα αξει ΟΛΟ το λεμπελ,κ πλεον την σογια δεν την αναφερει στις πηγες,αλλα ΜΟΝΟ στο τελος,οτι περιεχει δλδ ΚΑΙ σογια μεσα...
σοβαρη εταιρια κατα τα αλλα η BSN..

αυτα τα ολιγα. :08. Toast:

----------


## NASSER

> βασικα να πω μια γνωμη?κ αυτο θα το ξερει σιγουρα καλυτερα ο νασσερ απο εμας.
> 
> μπορει η εταιρια να ζητησει τα στοιχεια της αναλυσης που αποτι ειδα ηταν απο επισημο φορεα στην αγγλια(κατι σαν τον ελληνικο ΙΝΚΑ,τουλαχιστον ετσι υσχυριζεται το σαητ αυτο),κ αν δεν της τα δωσουν για να μπορεσει κ η εταιρια να επιβεβαιωσει αυτη την κατηγορια,μπορει η εταιρια να κινηθει νομικα εναντια του σαητ που εδωσε αυτες τις πληροφοριες,κ να διεκδικησει ηθικη κ χρηματικη αποζημιωση..
> απλο ειναι βασικα..


Διονύση πολύ καλά τα λες. 
Η PhD ειναι αγγλικη εταιρεια με βάση στην Αγγλία μόνο, οπου οι προγιαγραφες ειναι αυστηρες και δεν επιτρέπονται τέτοια λάθη. Οταν καποιος ισχυρίζεται κατι που μειώνει την αξιοπιστεια της, σε πρωτη φάση κοιτάνε να δουν αμα ισχύει και επειτα αν αποδειχτει πως δεν αληθεύει, κινούνται νομικά... Εαν όντως ισχύουν τέτοιες κατηγορίες, το προιον αποσείρεται και η εταιρεία ανακοινώνει το σφάλμα της, κατι που είναι αρκετο για τη δυσφίμηση της.
Δυστυχώς στις μέρες μας ο ανταγωνισμος των εταιρειών και των site που εμπορεύονται συμπληρώματα ειναι τόσο μεγάλος που καταλήγουν σε ακρέες δηλώσεις, δίχως να υπολογίζουν τις συνέπειες ή να προσπαθούν να κρατάνε την ποιότητα και την αξιοπιστία των συμπληρωμάτων προς σεβασμό στον καταναλωτή.

----------


## Eddie

Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μπει στον κοπο το site να γραφει αερολογιες απ τη στιγμη που ξερει ποιες θα ειναι οι κυρωσεις που ακολουθουν?

Αυτοι δε θα ξερουν οτι η phd θα κινηθει νομικα??Δε ξερω,ειναι μπερδεμενο το ζητημα!!

Εκτος κι αν παιζονται συμφεροντα μεταξυ του site και της εταιριας για ποσοστα ξερω γω κλπ.Αλλα και παλι,δε νομιζω να το ελεγαν ετσι φτασα φορα,μπορουσαν να πουνε δε φερνουμε πια phd η δε συνεργαζομαστε με την phd πλεον,και οχι να μπαινουν σε καυτες λεπτομερειες.

----------


## NASSER

> Εγω παλι δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι να μπει στον κοπο το site να γραφει αερολογιες απ τη στιγμη που ξερει ποιες θα ειναι οι κυρωσεις που ακολουθουν?
> 
> Αυτοι δε θα ξερουν οτι η phd θα κινηθει νομικα??Δε ξερω,ειναι μπερδεμενο το ζητημα!!
> 
> Εκτος κι αν παιζονται συμφεροντα μεταξυ του site και της εταιριας για ποσοστα ξερω γω κλπ.Αλλα και παλι,δε νομιζω να το ελεγαν ετσι φτασα φορα,μπορουσαν να πουνε δε φερνουμε πια phd η δε συνεργαζομαστε με την phd πλεον,και οχι να μπαινουν σε καυτες λεπτομερειες.



Δυστυχώς μερικοί δεν μπαινουν στη λογική να φερθούν διπλωματικά στην αδυναμία μιας συνεργασίας και προσπαθούν να κανουν ζημιά. Εαν ηταν πιο διπλωματική η διαχείρηση του site, θα επρεπε να αποσειρει όλα τα συμπληρώματα της εταιρείας και να τα επιστρέψει αναφέροντας στην εταιρεία πως δεν επιθειμεί να συνεχιστει η συνεργασία και όχι να προσπαθεί να διώξει οτι εχει στοκάρει στις αποθήκες. Άλλωστε η PhD ειναι απο τις εταιρείες που έμμεσα ανταποκρίνονται σε ανταλλαγές ή επιστροφή συμπληρωματων.

Όσο γαι την αναφορά ''περισσότερη ζάχαρη και λιγότερη πρωτεινη'' δεν στέκει σαν δικαιολογία για οσους γνωρίζουν :01. Wink:

----------


## sofos

> βασικα να πω μια γνωμη?κ αυτο θα το ξερει σιγουρα καλυτερα ο νασσερ απο εμας.
> 
> μπορει η εταιρια να ζητησει τα στοιχεια της αναλυσης που αποτι ειδα ηταν απο επισημο φορεα στην αγγλια(κατι σαν τον ελληνικο ΙΝΚΑ,τουλαχιστον ετσι υσχυριζεται το σαητ αυτο),κ αν δεν της τα δωσουν για να μπορεσει κ η εταιρια να επιβεβαιωσει αυτη την κατηγορια,μπορει η εταιρια να κινηθει νομικα εναντια του σαητ που εδωσε αυτες τις πληροφοριες,κ να διεκδικησει ηθικη κ χρηματικη αποζημιωση..
> απλο ειναι βασικα..
> 
> οσον αφορα αυτο φιλε..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


να σαι καλα δε τα ξερα αυτα ειχα δει μονο αυτο που λες οτι στο τελος ελεγε οτι περιεχει soy....το μονο που χα παρατηρηση ηταν που ελεγε σε παρενθεση συνεχεια milk σε καθε πηγη πρωτεινης δηλαδη κ ναι συμφωνω δεν ειναι σοβαρη εταιρια απλα κ αυτη οπως κ αλλες οτι να ναι εταιριες εχουν την πρωτια λογο διαφημησης,ετσι αδικουνται αλλες πολυ καλυτερες μενοντας στην αφανεια κ πισω σε πωλησεις....κ παλι ευχαριστω για την πληρη ενημερωση κ που τα ψαξες τοσο,για να ξερουμε κ τι αγοραζουμε  :01. Wink:

----------


## psilos85

Την πηρα και γω για χρηση το πρωι και πριν τον υπνο..
Απο διαλυτοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη, ισως μονο στη γευση (επειδη ειμαι λατρης της λευκης σοκολατας) την ηθελα λιγο πιο γλυκια.

Οι μαυροι κοκκοι που εχει μεσα τι ειναι?

----------


## NASSER

> Την πηρα και γω για χρηση το πρωι και πριν τον υπνο..
> Απο διαλυτοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη, ισως μονο στη γευση (επειδη ειμαι λατρης της λευκης σοκολατας) την ηθελα λιγο πιο γλυκια.
> 
> Οι μαυροι κοκκοι που εχει μεσα τι ειναι?


Οι κόκκοι είναι που κάνουν τη διαφορά  :01. Razz:

----------


## deluxe

Εχουμε καποιο νεο τελικα για αυτη την πρωτεϊνη; Οντως εχει λιγοτερη πρωτεϊνη και περισσοτερη ζαχαρη; Καποια χημικη αναλυση υπαρχει;

----------


## deluxe

Καποιος να μας διαφωτισει τελικα υπαρχει;

Και σκεφτομουν να την παρω, ετσι για να την τεσταρω..

----------


## NASSER

> Καποιος να μας διαφωτισει τελικα υπαρχει;
> 
> Και σκεφτομουν να την παρω, ετσι για να την τεσταρω..


Μια δοκιμή ποτέ δεν βλάπτει... απο την άλλη υπάρχουν και άλλες επιλογές  :01. Wink:

----------


## deluxe

Ναι αλλα εαν οντως ειναι 50αρα και οχι 80αρα, δε νομιζω να το καταλαβω ιδιαιτερα. Απλα θα εχω δωσει τζαμπα τα λεφτα μου.

Παντως ο ταυρος δεν την εχει καθολου πλεον. Κανενα προϊον της εταιριας.

----------


## NASSER

> Ναι αλλα εαν οντως ειναι 50αρα και οχι 80αρα, δε νομιζω να το καταλαβω ιδιαιτερα. Απλα θα εχω δωσει τζαμπα τα λεφτα μου.
> 
> Παντως ο ταυρος δεν την εχει καθολου πλεον. Κανενα προϊον της εταιριας.


Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο ταύρος αλλά στην Ελλάδα πλέον δεν εισάγεται επίσημα.

----------


## Tigeras

Αν και νέος στο φόρουμ και το άθλημα θα πω τη γνώμη μου μιας και με τρέλανε η Belgian Chocolate!!Η διαλυτότητα με προβλημάτισε αρκετά αν και απ 'ότι καταλαβαίνω ίσως σε αυτό να οφείλεται και η φοβερή γεύση.Ίσως είναι και λογικό και λόγω λιναρόσπορου.Κατά τα άλλα τη βρήκα σε o.k τιμή (48 ευρώ τα 2,27 kg) και ψήνομαι πολύ να δοκιμάσω τη λευκή σοκολάτα

----------


## Eddie

Πωπω τι μου θυμισες..ολες οι 5λιμπρες που πηρα ηταν λευκη σοκολατα,με ειχε δαιμονισει αυτη η γευση..οταν (αν) ξαναπαρω πρωτεινη ψηνομαι να δοκιμασω τη βελγικη.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Λοιπόν,έχουμε και λέμε.

Με το άνοιγμα της σακούλας η μυρωδιά ήταν η χείριστη (όσες Αγγλικές έχω δοκιμάσει είχαν ένα θέμα με τη μυρωδιά,βλ. Amix)
Η σκόνη είναι παχύρρευστη και δεν διασκορπίζεται στον αέρα,πράγμα που με έκανε να τη συμπαθήσω.
*Διαλυτότητα στο ποτήρι με κουταλάκι πραγματικά τέλεια. 10/10!!     
Σίγουρα η καλύτερη διαλυτότητα σε σκόνη που έχω αγοράσει ποτέ συμπεριλαμβανομένης της ON Gold Standard στην οποία με κουταλάκι βάζω 9/10*
Πχ στην ανταγωνιστική βραδείας,Combat Powder,στο ανακάτεμα με το κουταλάκι της βάζω 7 με 8/10. 
Μάλλον θα την χαρακτήριζα ως αραιή,αν και δεν την λες από την άλλη νερουλή.
Γεύση Μπανάνα!! Χμμμ... Πολύ ΠΕΡΊΕΡΓΗ γεύση. Σίγουρα δε με χάλασε και σίγουρα μου άρεσε αλλά δε θέλω να βιαστώ να τη βαθμολογήσω. Θέλω να πιω δυο-3 φορές ακόμη,να τη συνηθίσω και θα επανέλθω με βαθμολογία. 

Τέλος θέλω τη γνώμη σας. Η εταιρία προτείνει 2 μεζούρες των 55 γρ. που περιέχουν 41 γρ. πρωτεΐνης. Είμαι 60 κιλά (και το αναφέρω διότι δεν έχω τις ίδιες ανάγκες με έναν που ζυγίζει 80 κιλά.) Αν παίρνω 1 μεζούρα που θα βγάζει 20,5 γρ. πρωτείνης,μήπως θα μου είναι λίγα;; Σκέφτομαι ότι με 1 μεζούρα ανά χρήση,θα βγάλει 82+ δόσεις..  :08. Turtle:   :08. Turtle: 
Έχουμε αποδείξεις ότι δε θα έχει λιγότερη πρωτείνη από αυτή που αναγράφει;;  :01. Unsure:

----------


## ArgoSixna

ειτε 1 ειτε 2 σκουπ παρεις εσενα σε νοιαζει στο τελος της μερας ποσο μαζευεις απο ροφημα και φαγητο. μπορει να μην χρειαζεσαι και κανενα ή μισο!

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> ειτε 1 ειτε 2 σκουπ παρεις εσενα σε νοιαζει στο τελος της μερας ποσο μαζευεις απο ροφημα και φαγητο. μπορει να μην χρειαζεσαι και κανενα ή μισο!


Ναι γνωστό αυτό. Αλλά δε μπορείς να λάβεις τη ποσότητα αυτή σε δυο δόσεις. Ένας 60 κιλά,μπορεί να αφομοιώσει μια δόση 41 γραμμαρίων σε ένα ρόφημα;; Αυτό είναι βραδείας.. οκ μάλλον μπορεί σε αυτό,αλλά αν ήταν όλη whey θα την αφομοίωνε τόση ποσότητα;; Παλιά άρθρα έλεγαν για 30 γρ/δόση. Τώρα τι έχει αναθεωρηθεί και πολλές εταιρίες αυξάνουν τη προτεινόμενη δόση;;

----------


## ArgoSixna

κανε τα ποσοστα διαιρεση και δες ποσο σε κραταει.
πχ ποσο ισο εχει ποσο καζεινη
υποτιθετε οτι αποδεσμευεται σταδιακα η καθε μορφη καθως εχουν διαφορετικη απορροφηση. μετα προσθεσε τα λιπαρα και επιπλεον χρονο απορροφησης λογο της ιδιοτητας τους. 
δεν αξιζει να μπεις στον κοπο παντως  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Με γάλα η μπανάνα είναι ότι πιο τέλειο υπάρχει. Με νερό επίσης φοβερή. 10/10!! 
Δεν έχω καμία (γευστική) ανάγκη από γλυκό καθώς με καλύπτει η πρωτεΐνη αυτή,χωρίς να μπορώ να πω πως είναι ότι πιο έντονο έχω πιει...
Ανυπομονώ να έρθει η ώρα της κάθε φορά..  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## totis

Πολύ μετρια πρωτεινη,εχοντας μεσα δυο πηγες πρωτεΐνης κατω του μετριου,(Απομόνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Σόγιας, Υδρολυμένη Πρωτεΐνη Σίτου) Δεν θα την επαιρνα με τιποτα υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερες....Να κοιτατε παντα τα συστατικα της πρωτεΐνης από πισω και να βλέπετε τις πηγες από τις οποιες δινει την πρωτεινη...αυτές οι δυο από πανω που εγραψα είναι πολύ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας και είναι για πεταμα.....

----------


## sobral

> Πολύ μετρια πρωτεινη,εχοντας μεσα δυο πηγες πρωτεΐνης κατω του μετριου,(Απομόνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Σόγιας, Υδρολυμένη Πρωτεΐνη Σίτου) Δεν θα την επαιρνα με τιποτα υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερες....Να κοιτατε παντα τα συστατικα της πρωτεΐνης από πισω και να βλέπετε τις πηγες από τις οποιες δινει την πρωτεινη...αυτές οι δυο από πανω που εγραψα είναι πολύ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας και είναι για πεταμα.....


θα συμφωνήσω στη σόγια. Τώρα την Wheat Protein ναι δεν θεωρείται καμιά τρομερή πηγή απλά την βάζουν για να βγουν τα γλουταμινικά πεπτίδια. Δεν έχω προσωπική άποψη πάντως για την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη κ εννοώ γεύση, υφή, διαλυτότητα.

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά την έχω καταναλώσει στο παρελθόν και ήμουν πολύ ικανοποιημένος, κάτι που έχω αναφέρει και στο παρελθόν. Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το κόστος αγοράς της που έχει ανέβει αρκετά μαζί με τις πωλήσεις της στην Ευρώπη.

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

Ingredients (banana flavour): high protein premium blend (milk protein concentrate* (50%) (of which 56% is micellar casein), whey protein concentrate* (25.5%), soya protein isolate, hydrolysed wheat protein (6.5%) (of which 25% is peptide-bonded l-glutamine)), traditional ground flaxseed powder, flavouring, thickeners (guar gum, xanthan gum), colour (curcumin), sodium chloride, sweetener (sucralose). *from milk

Όπως βλέπουμε στα συστατικά που κάνω copy paste to 75% αποτελούνται από συμπυκνώματα γάλακτος και ορού γάλακτος. Το ότι έχει και κατά 18,5% απομόνωμα σόγιας δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου.  :01. Wink: 
Μιας και φίλε Toti είσαι υπέρμαχος της MP Combat Powder,δεν έχουν καμία σχέση ως προς διαλυτότητα,την υφή,τη γεύση &τη τιμή. Πολύ ανώτερη η PhD σε όλα αυτά (στη γεύση δε πάει πίσω και η MP,αλλά προκρίνω ελαφρώς τη PhD και στο κομμάτι αυτό). Επίσης δε θεωρώ ότι επειδή έχει κάτω από 20% σόγια,πως θα χάσω μυς ή δε θα έχτιζα όσους με τη Combat Powder. Με άλλα λόγια υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές.. επίσης τις ετικέτες τις κοιτάζω αναλυτικότατα.  :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## sobral

θα συμφωνήσω αν κ δεν θα ήθελα καθόλου σόγια, πως το ποσοστό της δεν είναι ικανό να σε επηρεάσει αρνητικά σιγά. Μια χαρά πρωτείνη είναι για μπλέντ. Γι αυτό κ η στροφή (και πάλι) στην Ευρώπη...αν μιλούσαμε τώρα για μια αμερικάνικη που ποτέ δεν αναγράφουν τα % των πηγών, εγώ αυτή θα την είχα απορρίψει.

----------


## totis

> Ingredients (banana flavour): high protein premium blend (milk protein concentrate* (50%) (of which 56% is micellar casein), whey protein concentrate* (25.5%), soya protein isolate, hydrolysed wheat protein (6.5%) (of which 25% is peptide-bonded l-glutamine)), traditional ground flaxseed powder, flavouring, thickeners (guar gum, xanthan gum), colour (curcumin), sodium chloride, sweetener (sucralose). *from milk
> 
> Όπως βλέπουμε στα συστατικά που κάνω copy paste to 75% αποτελούνται από συμπυκνώματα γάλακτος και ορού γάλακτος. Το ότι έχει και κατά 18,5% απομόνωμα σόγιας δε με ενοχλεί καθόλου. 
> Μιας και φίλε Toti είσαι υπέρμαχος της MP Combat Powder,δεν έχουν καμία σχέση ως προς διαλυτότητα,την υφή,τη γεύση &τη τιμή. Πολύ ανώτερη η PhD σε όλα αυτά (στη γεύση δε πάει πίσω και η MP,αλλά προκρίνω ελαφρώς τη PhD και στο κομμάτι αυτό). Επίσης δε θεωρώ ότι επειδή έχει κάτω από 20% σόγια,πως θα χάσω μυς ή δε θα έχτιζα όσους με τη Combat Powder. Με άλλα λόγια υπάρχουν κι αλλού πορτοκαλιές.. επίσης τις ετικέτες τις κοιτάζω αναλυτικότατα.


Είναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να περνει ότι του αρεσει,εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου το θεμα της γευσεις και διαλυτικοτητας σε μια πρωτεινη που εχει φαει ειδη ακυρο αφου περιεχει μεσα 18,5% απομόνωμα σόγιας,θα με ενδιεφερε αν ητανε πρωτα από όλα στα συστατικα της ενταξει και μετα πηγαινα στο θεμα γευσεις και διαλυτικοτητας. Και από την άλλη αν σκεφτεις το 20% είναι αρκετο και αυτό γιατι.....παραδειγμα στα 20 γραμμαρια  πρωτεΐνης σε ένα σκουπ το 20% σογιας είναι 4 γραμμαρια σογιας σε κάθε σκουπ.Δεν βρισκω καποιο λογο να επιλεξω αυτή την πρωτεινη συν ότι είναι αρκετα ακριβη και αν σκεφτεις λογικα ότι μεσα σου πουλαει και 20% πρωτεινη σογιας είναι πανακριβη.....Υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερες πρωτεινες αυτή είναι η αποψη μου και δεν εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο ώστε να με κανει να αδιαφορισω ότι περιεχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας ώστε να την προτιμησω από καποια άλλη που δεν θα εχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας και θα εχει σωστες πηγες πρωτεινων......

----------


## NASSER

Παιδιά λανθασμένα έχει περάσει το μήνυμα πως η πηγή σόγιας ή η οποιαδήποτε πηγή μπορεί να έχει αρνητικό ή θετικό παράγοντα σε ένα συμπλήρωμα. Κάποτε υποβαθμίζαμε την καζεΐνη σε σχέση με τον ορό γάλακτος και πλέον η καζεΐνη είναι πιο ακριβή. Η σύνθεση μιας blend για να είναι αποδοτική θα πρέπει να έχει κάποια ποσοστά που θα καθιστούν το συμπλήρωμα μέγιστα αποδοτικό. Αν δεν είναι αποδοτικό για κάποιον (όλοι διαφέρουμε και δεν είναι όλοι οι οργανισμοί το ίδιο) θα το αντιληφθεί εφόσον έχει ισορροπημένη διατροφή και σωματική κατάσταση που θα του επιτρέψουν να δει την επιρροή. Φυσικά ούτε αυτό είναι απόλυτο. Για μένα είναι έντιμο και μόνο που αναφέρει τις πηγές και το ποσοστό τους, ώστε να εμπιστευτώ την εταιρεία.

----------


## totis

Νομιζω ότι παλι κολησαμε όπως παντα και λεμε τα ιδια και τα ιδια και ειναι πολυ βαρετο.Για αυτό ας παρει ο καθενας ότι θελει.Εγω απλα θα πω πρωτεινη που εχει μεσα σογια δεν θα παρω με τιποτα, γραφει δεν γραφει τα ποσοστα που εχει δεν αλλαζει κατι,εμενα μου δειχνει ότι δεν με σεβετε και μου πουλαει πρωτεινη χαμηλωτερης βιολογικης αξιας,Την συζητηση αυτή μαλιστα την είχαμε πιασει πριν κανα δεκαημερο και στο γυμναστηριο με ατομα ενεργα που κατεβαινουν σε αγωνες bodybuilding και ολοι τι ιδιο λεγανε όταν διαβαζετε παιδια στην πρωτεινη από πισω να εχει πηγη σογιας κοιταξτε άλλη είναι κοροιδια πολύ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας.....Στο τελος θα ακούσουμε εδώ μεσα ότι η πρωτεινη που περνεις από τα οσπρια είναι ανωτερη από τα αυγα.....Και να πω και κατι άλλο εδώ με τις καλες πρωτεινες δεν βλέπεις διαφορα θα δουμε ,με πρωτεινη που εχει και σογια μεσα...Βεβαια με καμια πρωτεινη δεν βλέπεις διαφορα ολη η διαφορα γινετε με το φαγητο όπως το εχω ξαναπει εκατοφορες,αλλα όχι και να πινω πρωτεινη που εχει σογα μεσα τοσες άλλες πρωτεινες υπαρχουν χωρις σογια μεσα......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Είναι δικαιωμα του καθενος να περνει ότι του αρεσει,εμενα δεν με ενδιαφερει καθολου το θεμα της γευσεις και διαλυτικοτητας σε μια πρωτεινη που εχει φαει ειδη ακυρο αφου περιεχει μεσα 18,5% απομόνωμα σόγιας,θα με ενδιεφερε αν ητανε πρωτα από όλα στα συστατικα της ενταξει και μετα πηγαινα στο θεμα γευσεις και διαλυτικοτητας. Και από την άλλη αν σκεφτεις το 20% είναι αρκετο και αυτό γιατι.....παραδειγμα στα 20 γραμμαρια  πρωτεΐνης σε ένα σκουπ το 20% σογιας είναι 4 γραμμαρια σογιας σε κάθε σκουπ.Δεν βρισκω καποιο λογο να επιλεξω αυτή την πρωτεινη συν ότι είναι αρκετα ακριβη και αν σκεφτεις λογικα ότι μεσα σου πουλαει και 20% πρωτεινη σογιας είναι πανακριβη.....Υπαρχουν πολύ καλυτερες πρωτεινες αυτή είναι η αποψη μου και δεν εχει κατι το ιδιαιτερο ώστε να με κανει να αδιαφορισω ότι περιεχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας ώστε να την προτιμησω από καποια άλλη που δεν θα εχει μεσα πρωτεινη σογιας και θα εχει σωστες πηγες πρωτεινων......


Σύμφωνα με την εταιρία στα *20,5 γρ.* πρωτεΐνης ανά δόση,μόνο τα *3,7 γρ.* είναι σόγιας. Συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα του Νασσερ και τον παραλληλισμό του με τη καζεΐνη. Θεωρώ χρέος μου να παρέχω πλουραλισμό στη διατροφή μου και να μην με βομβαρδίζω συνεχώς με τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Κανένα επιπλέον όφελος ή απώλεια δεν θα είχα αν αντί για σόγια σε τόσο λίγα γραμμάρια υπήρχε οποιαδήποτε άλλη πηγή πρωτεΐνης,γι΄'αυτό και κρίνω πως η κριτική σου για το συμπλήρωμα αυτό είναι ισποπεδωτική καθώς η σόγια παρέχεται ως 3η πηγή σε απειροελάχιστη ποσότητα,αλλά ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να λέει ότι θέλει. Όμως αντικειμενικά εσφαλμένα είπες ότι είναι πανάκριβη. Σε ενημερώνω πως την αγόρασα μόλις 4 ευρώ παραπάνω από όσο βρίσκεις την φθηνότερη Combat Powder στην αγορά. Και η Pharma Blend είναι 5 λίμπρες και όχι 4 όπως είναι η Combat Powder. Συνεπώς η Pharma Blend είναι φθηνότερη (καθώς είναι 75άρες και οι δυο). Αναλυτικότερα η CP κοστίζει 9,75 ευρώ/lb ενώ η Pharma Blend 8,6 ευρώ/lb. Συνεπώς το "πανάκριβη" είναι εσφαλμένος χαρακτηρισμός. Με όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες αν και δε με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο,ξαναλέω πως ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να αγοράζει ότι θέλει. Όμως μιας και εδώ συγκρίνουμε προϊόντα,άποψή μου,καθώς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τις δυο (σε αντίθεση με εσένα) είναι πως σε διαλυτότητα,υφή,κόστος και γεύση (μπανάνα) είναι από πολύ έως λίγο ανώτερη,αντιστοίχως,η Pharma Blend. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## totis

> Στα *20,5 γρ.* πρωτεΐνης ανά δόση,μόνο τα *3,7 γρ.* είναι σόγιας. Συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα του Νασσερ και τον παραλληλισμό του με τη καζεΐνη. Θεωρώ χρέος μου να παρέχω πλουραλισμό στη διατροφή μου και να μην με βομβαρδίζω συνεχώς με τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Κανένα επιπλέον όφελος ή απώλεια δεν θα είχα αν αντί για σόγια σε τόσο λίγα γραμμάρια υπήρχε οποιαδήποτε άλλη πηγή πρωτεΐνης,γι΄'αυτό και κρίνω πως η κριτική σου για το συμπλήρωμα αυτό είναι υπερβολική,αλλά ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να λέει ότι θέλει. Αντικειμενικά όμως είπες εσφαλμένα ότι είναι πανάκριβη. Σε ενημερώνω πως την αγόρασα μόλις 4 ευρώ παραπάνω από όσο βρίσκεις την φθηνότερη Combat Powder στην αγορά. Και η Pharma Blend είναι 5 λίμπρες και όχι 4 όπως είναι η Combat Powder. Συνεπώς η Pharma Blend είναι φθηνότερη (καθώς είναι 75άρες και οι δυο). Αναλυτικότερα η CP κοστίζει 9,75 ευρώ/lb ενώ η Pharma Blend 8,6 ευρώ/lb. Συνεπώς το "πανάκριβη" είναι εσφαλμένος χαρακτηρισμός. Με όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λες αν και δε με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο,ξαναλέω πως ο καθένας έχει δικαίωμα να αγοράζει ότι θέλει. Όμως μιας και εδώ συγκρίνουμε προϊόντα,άποψή μου,καθώς έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και τις δυο (σε αντίθεση με εσένα) είναι πως σε διαλυτότητα,υφή,κόστος και γεύση (μπανάνα) είναι από πολύ έως λίγο ανώτερη,αντιστοίχως,η Pharma Blend.


Φιλε παρε ότι θελεις εγω ειπα την αποψη μου......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Φιλε παρε ότι θελεις εγω ειπα την αποψη μου......


Μα εν τέλη πήρα αυτή που ήθελα και όπως αποδείχτηκε δεν πέταξα τα χρήματα μου. Είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος με την επιλογή μου και κάποια στιγμή θα την αγοράσω ξανά,μιας και δε μου αρέσει να μένω προσκολλημένος σε ένα προϊόν. Στην άποψη σου δεν είπες κάτι το οποίο δε γνώριζα πριν την επιλέξω.

----------

